# Feeling mentally retarded



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 24, 2020)

I often have that feeling. Is it due brain fog?


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 24, 2020)

Do you mean like people around you appear to be are smarter ?


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 24, 2020)

terminus said:


> Do you mean like people around you appear to be are smarter ?


No but I have generally more knowledge its just that most people arent aware of their flaws

World around me sometimes feels like an alien.
If people around me where smarter I wouldnt even made dumb decisions myself. Could have asked advice,etc


----------



## Blackpill3d (Aug 24, 2020)

i wish i were either 20 iq points dumber or 20 iq points smarter. i am in the worst possible tier where i'm smart enough to be self aware of how terrible everything is but not smart enough to succeed.


----------



## Deleted member 8744 (Aug 24, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> i wish i were either 20 iq points dumber or 20 iq points smarter. i am in the worst possible tier where i'm smart enough to be self aware of how terrible everything is but not smart enough to succeed.


Same


----------



## St. Wristcel (Aug 24, 2020)

Probably dopamine addiction. Get off the forum, get off online, off social media, YouTube, and video games, and go in the forest for a one week retreat and workout, read books, exercise, and play sports. 100% guarantee will work


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 24, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> No but I have generally more knowledge its just that most people arent aware of their flaws
> 
> World around me sometimes feels like an alien.
> If people around me where smarter I wouldnt even made dumb decisions myself. Could have asked advice,etc


Same, brain fog all the time, also I have a really bad notion of time passing by.



Blackpill3d said:


> i wish i were either 20 iq points dumber or 20 iq points smarter. i am in the worst possible tier where i'm smart enough to be self aware of how terrible everything is but not smart enough to succeed.


Exactly


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 24, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> i wish i were either 20 iq points dumber or 20 iq points smarter. i am in the worst possible tier where i'm smart enough to be self aware of how terrible everything is but not smart enough to succeed.


Legit 20 iq points dumber. Living without much awareness. I guess I wouldnt be hypochondriac and neurotic. Luckily I have the iq to succeed but my masculanized brain is focused on other shit. Should keep out fapping,dopamine fasting

Legit sometimes you think youre psychopathic. You can get what you want as you can manipulate easily. Use emotions as a toy. Knowing that women dont rationalize.
They just want sex and move on. Men are emotional.

Probably have ASPD and Aspergers. Emotions font bother me much. Guess most here could relate here as well


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 24, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> Probably dopamine addiction. Get off the forum, get off online, off social media, YouTube, and video games, and go in the forest for a one week retreat and workout, read books, exercise, and play sports. 100% guarantee will work


Just live the natural way.


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 24, 2020)

terminus said:


> Same, brain fog all the time, also I have a really bad notion of time passing by.
> 
> 
> Exactly


Legit can relate


----------



## psycophsez (Aug 24, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> Probably dopamine addiction. Get off the forum, get off online, off social media, YouTube, and video games, and go in the forest for a one week retreat and workout, read books, exercise, and play sports. 100% guarantee will work



Thanks bro I will follow that plan and hopefully my IQ will be raised to the point I can actually be successful at something!
+20 iq here I go.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Aug 24, 2020)

Same here. More knowledgeable than most around me but because of brain fog and shit I'm constantly questioning my capabilities and feel ineadecuate.


----------



## 000 (Aug 24, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> I often have that feeling. Is it due brain fog?


Constipation. Get a colonic thank me later


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 24, 2020)

Funny cause i feel like you are mentally retarded too


----------



## warpsociety (Aug 24, 2020)

boof 1000mg of dxm


----------



## warpsociety (Aug 24, 2020)

for an actual reply it sounds like you're de-realizing/disassociating from how you describe it. figure out what seems to be the buffer between your spirit and the physical world, and try to reintegrate.


----------



## Hades (Aug 24, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> i wish i were either 20 iq points dumber or 20 iq points smarter. i am in the worst possible tier where i'm smart enough to be self aware of how terrible everything is but not smart enough to succeed.


----------



## maxmendietta (Aug 24, 2020)

u have cum in your brain arteries u need to stop cooming.


----------



## nattycel (Aug 24, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> u have cum in your brain arteries u need to stop cooming.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Aug 25, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> u have cum in your brain arteries u need to stop cooming.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Aug 25, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> i wish i were either 20 iq points dumber or 20 iq points smarter. i am in the worst possible tier where i'm smart enough to be self aware of how terrible everything is but not smart enough to succeed.


This is exactly how i feel. Dumb enough to not make it but smart enough to realize the meaning of it.


----------



## psycophsez (Aug 25, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> This is exactly how i feel. Dumb enough to not make it but smart enough to realize the meaning of it.



Incel trait: You're a midwit, so you realize how stupid you really are and can't do anything about it because you're not actually gifted.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Aug 25, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> Probably dopamine addiction. Get off the forum, get off online, off social media, YouTube, and video games, and go in the forest for a one week retreat and workout, read books, exercise, and play sports. 100% guarantee will work


the withdrawls will be a bitch bro ill be riddled with anxiety


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 25, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Funny cause i feel like you are mentally retarded too


Hahhaah


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 25, 2020)

000 said:


> Constipation. Get a colonic thank me later


Thx
Diary is often a trigger to me.


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Aug 25, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> the withdrawls will be a bitch bro ill be riddled with anxiety


Same. I honestly think I'll have a panic attack.


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 25, 2020)

warpsociety said:


> for an actual reply it sounds like you're de-realizing/disassociating from how you describe it. figure out what seems to be the buffer between your spirit and the physical world, and try to reintegrate.


Psychosis
Sleep deprivation
Stress
Dopamine withdrawals
Fixing strict sleep scheduled is strictly to me!
Drinking water
Looksmaxxing


----------



## LastGerman (Aug 25, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> I often have that feeling. Is it due brain fog?



It feels like I become dumber and dumber over time.



maxmendietta said:


> u have cum in your brain arteries u need to stop cooming.



Perhaps I should not have consumed my own manly liquid.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Aug 25, 2020)

warpsociety said:


> for an actual reply it sounds like you're de-realizing/disassociating from how you describe it. figure out what seems to be the buffer between your spirit and the physical world, and try to reintegrate.


derealization is not some spirtual thing its an anxiety based condition that disconnects you from reality to help you get away from perceived danger its happening to lots of people right now due to the pandemic


----------



## Uglyandfat (Aug 25, 2020)

diskold.00 said:


> Same. I honestly think I'll have a panic attack.


yeah its very likely you should lower it slowley slowley before doing something like camping


----------



## Deleted member 8028 (Aug 25, 2020)

None of that shit matters.
Just get looks and you’ll be fine


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Aug 25, 2020)

Musicproducermaxxing said:


> None of that shit matters.
> Just get looks and you’ll be fine



It does man. Brain is everything.


----------



## warpsociety (Aug 25, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> derealization is not some spirtual thing its an anxiety based condition that disconnects you from reality to help you get away from perceived danger its happening to lots of people right now due to the pandemic


well it depends on your perspective, if you want to be objective or subjective about what exactly dissociation is. i agree with you though.


----------



## Saen (Aug 25, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> derealization is not some spirtual thing its an anxiety based condition that disconnects you from reality to help you get away from perceived danger its happening to lots of people right now due to the pandemic


Fuckk. How to fight it.


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 25, 2020)

Musicproducermaxxing said:


> None of that shit matters.
> Just get looks and you’ll be fine


Legitttt
You can fuck your oneitis without much diffcult


----------



## Uglyandfat (Aug 25, 2020)

Saen said:


> Fuckk. How to fight it.


literally just accept it as your current reality like its a friend or a child trying to help you its not bad its not harming you its just making you feel weird


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 25, 2020)

Fuck I guess I got a weird reaction from antipsychotics. Like im still smart but not as much in the past


----------



## Saen (Aug 25, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> literally just accept it as your current reality like its a friend or a child trying to help you its not bad its not harming you its just making you feel weird



Have you read this:


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 25, 2020)

Dude I could sing a fucking song about brain fog ngl
I'm getting it when I'm depressed USUALY, 
Like I've gained a shit ton of knowledge about 1 subject (example: testosterone) but can not use it when I'm feeling down 
Fucking hate being bipolar ngl


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 25, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Dude I could sing a fucking song about brain fog ngl
> I'm getting it when I'm depressed USUALY,
> Like I've gained a shit ton of knowledge about 1 subject (example: testosterone) but can not use it when I'm feeling down
> Fucking hate being bipolar ngl


Borderliner**


----------



## ezio6 (Aug 25, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> i wish i were either 20 iq points dumber or 20 iq points smarter. i am in the worst possible tier where i'm smart enough to be self aware of how terrible everything is but not smart enough to succeed.


midwits could relate tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 25, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Dude I could sing a fucking song about brain fog ngl
> I'm getting it when I'm depressed USUALY,
> Like I've gained a shit ton of knowledge about 1 subject (example: testosterone) but can not use it when I'm feeling down
> Fucking hate being bipolar ngl


Fking annoying indeed  
Legit hahaha


----------



## St. Wristcel (Aug 25, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> the withdrawls will be a bitch bro ill be riddled with anxiety


same jfl its why i havent done it lmao


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 25, 2020)

Saen said:


> Have you read this:
> 
> View attachment 618489


Do u have a link to download it ?


----------



## Saen (Aug 25, 2020)

terminus said:


> Do u have a link to download it ?


It was at my college library, don't have a link soz. You could try a public/state library.


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Aug 25, 2020)

you milked your pleasure neurotransmitters to oblivion, quit eletronics for a while


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 25, 2020)

Alban said:


> you milked your pleasure neurotransmitters to oblivion, quit eletronics for a while


How? Abstaining fapping,etc


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Aug 25, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> How? Abstaining fapping,etc


try to limit things that make you feel good, aka less fapping, take a break from .me, ecc...


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 25, 2020)

Alban said:


> try to limit things that make you feel good, aka less fapping, take a break from .me, ecc...


Difficult when youre neurotransmittters are nuked from antipsychotics
Im suffering from a iatrogenic disease.


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Aug 25, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> Difficult when youre neurotransmittters are nuked from antipsychotics
> Im suffering from a iatrogenic disease.


really ? i'm sorry for you brah


----------



## JihadChad (Aug 25, 2020)

lol


----------



## Uglyandfat (Aug 25, 2020)

Saen said:


> Have you read this:
> 
> View attachment 618489


nah researching more into it is why i still have it and why I still cant fully ground myself in reality once you forget about it, itll go away trust me


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 25, 2020)

Saen said:


> It was at my college library, don't have a link soz. You could try a public/state library.


I'm outside the us, doubt I will fond it here. I'll try to find it online


----------



## Saen (Aug 26, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> nah researching more into it is why i still have it and why I still cant fully ground myself in reality once you forget about it, itll go away trust me


True, looking at online forums fucks you up especially when you've only had for a year or so. This is kind of a different experience though. It gives you a solid understanding of it from the perspective of a world expert without having to read through horror stories. The case studies are really interesting and enlightening for me, and the ways of dealing with it are pretty sane. 

But I was just in a good place to read it and felt ready for it. You have to be in a pretty introspective state - I was studying abroad at the time so had a lot of time to myself. It wasn't cortisol inducing or dp-inducing to for me, but very cathartic. 

Good luck brother.


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Aug 26, 2020)

so retarded you put this in the success section


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 26, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> u have cum in your brain arteries u need to stop cooming.


nofap really is a possible solution ngl


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Uglyandfat (Aug 28, 2020)

Saen said:


> True, looking at online forums fucks you up especially when you've only had for a year or so. This is kind of a different experience though. It gives you a solid understanding of it from the perspective of a world expert without having to read through horror stories. The case studies are really interesting and enlightening for me, and the ways of dealing with it are pretty sane.
> 
> But I was just in a good place to read it and felt ready for it. You have to be in a pretty introspective state - I was studying abroad at the time so had a lot of time to myself. It wasn't cortisol inducing or dp-inducing to for me, but very cathartic.
> 
> Good luck brother.


Hmm good on you for knowing you were in the right place! I’ve accepted DPDR as my current reality for now so hopefully I can feel like a human and not a hunter scanning for danger


----------

